# Eclipse will nicht mehr



## joschika77 (25. Aug 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Habe folgendes Problem mit eclipse nach einer Windowsinstallation.


JVM terminated. ExitCode=1
C:\Windows\system32\javaw.exe
-cp C:\Programme\eclipse3.0\startup.jar org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main
-os win32
-ws win32
-arch x86
-showsplash C:\Programme\eclipse3.0\eclipse.exe -showsplash 600
-exitdata C:\Programme\eclipse3.0\eclipse.exe -exitdata b18_44
-vm C:\Windows\system32\javaw.exe
-vmargs
-cp C:\Programme\eclipse3.0\startup.jar org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main


Und zwar immer wenn ich in den Klassen die ein wenig größer sind den Scrollbalken nach
unten bewege.Er beendet eclipse komplett.Einfach so.
Erst dachte ich es ist die JVM aber die habe ich auch nochmal neu installiert.
Hat jemand ne Idee?

Gruß Ronn


----------



## Beni (25. Aug 2004)

Hab nie von solch einem Fehler gehört. Vielleicht einfach mal die neuste Version runterladen und die alte in den Müll werfen?


----------



## joschika77 (25. Aug 2004)

Hab die neuste JVM j2sdk1.4.2_05.
Er erstellt im eclipse Ordner immer eine log Datei .(hs_err_pid4076.log)



An unexpected exception has been detected in native code outside the VM.
Unexpected Signal : EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) occurred at PC=0x757A5F52
Function=ScriptApplyDigitSubstitution+0x12D0
Library=C:\WINDOWS\system32\USP10.dll

Current Java thread:
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.ScriptTextOut(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.TextLayout.draw(TextLayout.java:470)
	at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.TextLayout.draw(TextLayout.java:339)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.StyledTextRenderer.drawLine(StyledTextRenderer.java:133)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.StyledText.performPaint(StyledText.java:5637)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.StyledText.handlePaint(StyledText.java:5041)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.StyledText$7.handleEvent(StyledText.java:4725)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:82)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:769)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:793)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:778)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite.WM_PAINT(Composite.java:781)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:2994)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:3146)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.CallWindowProcW(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.CallWindowProc(OS.java:1374)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.BidiUtil.windowProc(BidiUtil.java:647)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.RedrawWindow(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.scroll(Canvas.java:157)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.StyledText.setVerticalScrollOffset(StyledText.java:7497)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.StyledText.handleVerticalScroll(StyledText.java:5242)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.StyledText$8.handleEvent(StyledText.java:4743)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:82)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:769)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:793)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:778)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.ScrollBar.wmScrollChild(ScrollBar.java:1009)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.wmScroll(Scrollable.java:379)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.WM_VSCROLL(Scrollable.java:326)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:3019)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:3146)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.CallWindowProcW(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.CallWindowProc(OS.java:1374)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.BidiUtil.windowProc(BidiUtil.java:647)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:1445)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:77)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite.WM_SYSCOMMAND(Composite.java:930)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:3014)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:3146)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.CallWindowProcW(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.CallWindowProc(OS.java:1374)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.BidiUtil.windowProc(BidiUtil.java:647)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProcW(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DefWindowProc(OS.java:1445)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Scrollable.callWindowProc(Scrollable.java:77)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:3024)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:3146)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.CallWindowProcW(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.CallWindowProc(OS.java:1374)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.BidiUtil.windowProc(BidiUtil.java:647)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DispatchMessageW(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DispatchMessage(OS.java:1450)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:2254)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:1562)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:1536)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:257)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:139)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.run(IDEApplication.java:90)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:277)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:239)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:117)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:267)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:692)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:676)

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x0040B000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\javaw.exe
0x7C910000 - 0x7C9C7000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7C800000 - 0x7C906000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77DA0000 - 0x77E4A000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77E50000 - 0x77EE1000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77D10000 - 0x77DA0000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77EF0000 - 0x77F36000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x77BE0000 - 0x77C38000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCRT.dll
0x08000000 - 0x08139000 	C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x76AF0000 - 0x76B1E000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x5D100000 - 0x5D107000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\serwvdrv.dll
0x5B420000 - 0x5B427000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\umdmxfrm.dll
0x10000000 - 0x10007000 	C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\hpi.dll
0x00830000 - 0x0083E000 	C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\verify.dll
0x00840000 - 0x00859000 	C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\java.dll
0x00860000 - 0x0086D000 	C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\zip.dll
0x032F0000 - 0x0333D000 	C:\Programme\eclipse3.0\plugins\org.eclipse.swt.win32_3.0.0\os\win32\x86\swt-win32-3044.dll
0x774B0000 - 0x775EC000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x5D450000 - 0x5D4E7000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMCTL32.dll
0x76350000 - 0x7639A000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
0x77F40000 - 0x77FB6000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x7C9D0000 - 0x7D1EE000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x770F0000 - 0x7717C000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x76330000 - 0x7634D000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.dll
0x75790000 - 0x757FB000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\USP10.dll
0x773A0000 - 0x774A2000 	C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2180_x-ww_a84f1ff9\comctl32.dll
0x5B0F0000 - 0x5B128000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x63000000 - 0x63014000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SynTPFcs.dll
0x77BD0000 - 0x77BD8000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x03900000 - 0x0390F000 	C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\net.dll
0x71A10000 - 0x71A27000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x71A00000 - 0x71A08000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x03910000 - 0x03918000 	C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\nio.dll
0x03920000 - 0x03928000 	C:\Programme\eclipse3.0\plugins\org.eclipse.core.resources.win32_3.0.0\os\win32\x86\core_2_1_0b.dll
0x74C00000 - 0x74C2C000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\oleacc.dll
0x76020000 - 0x76085000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP60.dll
0x719B0000 - 0x719F0000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
0x76EE0000 - 0x76F07000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x76F70000 - 0x76F78000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
0x76F20000 - 0x76F4D000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x76F80000 - 0x76F86000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x20000000 - 0x202D9000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
0x76320000 - 0x76325000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msimg32.dll
0x76C50000 - 0x76C78000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\imagehlp.dll
0x59DD0000 - 0x59E71000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DBGHELP.dll
0x76BB0000 - 0x76BBB000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL

Heap at VM Abort:
Heap
 def new generation   total 2240K, used 1668K [0x10010000, 0x10270000, 0x104f0000)
  eden space 2048K,  72% used [0x10010000, 0x10181228, 0x10210000)
  from space 192K, 100% used [0x10210000, 0x10240000, 0x10240000)
  to   space 192K,   0% used [0x10240000, 0x10240000, 0x10270000)
 tenured generation   total 28596K, used 20510K [0x104f0000, 0x120dd000, 0x14010000)
   the space 28596K,  71% used [0x104f0000, 0x118f7818, 0x118f7a00, 0x120dd000)
 compacting perm gen  total 24320K, used 24122K [0x14010000, 0x157d0000, 0x18010000)
   the space 24320K,  99% used [0x14010000, 0x1579e920, 0x1579ea00, 0x157d0000)

Local Time = Wed Aug 25 13:42:51 2004
Elapsed Time = 50
#
# The exception above was detected in native code outside the VM
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.4.2_05-b04 mixed mode)
#

Kannst einer damit was anfangen?

Gruß Ronn


----------



## Heiko (25. Aug 2004)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab nie von solch einem Fehler gehört. Vielleicht einfach mal die neuste Version runterladen und die alte in den Müll werfen?



Ich glaube er meinte die neueste Version von Eclipse, wenn nicht wärs auch ein versuch wert.


----------



## joschika77 (26. Aug 2004)

So ich weiß warum das so ist.
Habe das SP2 von Win drauf gehabt.
Habe gehört das dann so einiges nicht läuft ohne Patch.
Auf jeden Fall läuft eclipse jetzt wieder.
Ohne SP 2!!!

Gruß Ronn


----------



## bygones (26. Aug 2004)

mhm - ich habe auch SP2 installiert und keinerlei Probleme mit Eclipse ?!


----------



## Guest (27. Aug 2004)

Hmm das ist ja seltsam.
Welche eclipse Version & Java Plattform hast du denn?
Ich habe die eclipse Version 3.0 & j2sdk1.4.2.05.
Kann es daran liegen?
Ist es ratsam vielleicht die neue Version 1.5 (oder auch 5.0) raufzuziehen?

MfG Ronn


----------



## Guest (27. Aug 2004)

pc spinnt


----------



## joschika77 (27. Aug 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Rechner hatte ne Macke.War auf einmal nicht mehr eingeloggt.


----------



## joschika77 (7. Sep 2004)

Hat keiner so einen Fehler?
Ist ja seltsam.
Das SP2 ist eindeutig schuld.


MfG Ronn


----------



## Reality (7. Sep 2004)

Du brauchst die neueste eclipse-Version.
http://www.c-plusplus.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=85165

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## joschika77 (7. Sep 2004)

Wo aber bekomme diese denn her?
Hast du nen Link?

MfG Ronn


----------



## Reality (7. Sep 2004)

www.eclipse.org
google.de hät´s auch getan.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## joschika77 (7. Sep 2004)

Ich habe Version 3.0
Ich wusste gar nicht das es schon eine neue gibt.
3.1 oder was?

MfG ronn


----------



## Reality (7. Sep 2004)

joschika hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3.1 oder was?


Richtig, aber steht doch alles auf der offiziellen Website.


----------



## joschika77 (9. Sep 2004)

Hi!
Ich glaub ich bin zu blöd.
Ich finde dort nur die Version 3.0 zum Download.

MfG Ronn


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Sep 2004)

Am besten hier schauen:

http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/index.php

Die stabile Version ist zur Zeit noch 3.0. Von 3.1 gibt es erst eine erste Milestone-Version (3.1M1).


----------



## joschika77 (9. Sep 2004)

Das Problem ist ja das die 3.0 Version Ärger mit dem SP2 macht.
Eclipse stürzt andauernd ab.
Was kann ich machen?

MfG Ronn


----------



## Reality (9. Sep 2004)

Wenn du unbedingt Hilfe suchst, dann solltest du auch unsere Vorschläge annehmen.
Hier mal der direkte Link zu eclipse 3.1. Einfach nur draufklicken.

http://eclipse.cdpa.nsysu.edu.tw/downloads/drops/S-3.1M1-200408122000/index.php

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

